# Stupid Terroists.



## SpitfireKing (Jul 17, 2006)

I found a funny picture showing a stupid guy.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2006)

That's good for you. Well done ! Were you in the picture by any chance? But GOOD FOR YOU! les, where's the prize?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 17, 2006)

lets see


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Jul 18, 2006)

plan_D said:


> That's good for you. Well done ! Were you in the picture by any chance? But GOOD FOR YOU! les, where's the prize?


Well, why do you think he's called SpitfireKing?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2006)

I hope your thick skinned buddy!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Gnomey.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, that ALMOST got to me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2006)

if you're gonna insult him atleast use a bigger picture  and don't borther arguing with pD, it wont work


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 18, 2006)

Perhaps Allah does exist. I liked it.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 18, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> if you're gonna insult him atleast use a bigger picture  and don't borther arguing with pD, it wont work


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 18, 2006)

I just noticed something from that picture which is bullsh*t, gasoline costs way more than 2$, it must be an old pic


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, It must. Gas costs about $500.37 now.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, Ive tryed arguing with Pd and it was like trying to destroy a tank with a rifle!

But hey, that was a good picture. Terrorist ***-hole got what was coming when you play with fire...and the American Flag.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes the picture is very old. I remember seeing it years ago.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 19, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Yeah, Ive tryed arguing with Pd and it was like trying to destroy a tank with a rifle!


arguing with any of the mods is

**** them terrorists wasting gas


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2006)

pD aint a mod  and yeah i believe someone's even posted the pic here before..........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm just an *******. 

And that picture has been posted quite a few times.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 19, 2006)

Isnt that the truth...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2006)

What's the truth? That you're a lame *** little kid? Yes, that is the truth, P-38. Well done. Next you'll learn how to spell your own name.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2006)

plan_D said:


> What's the truth? That you're a lame *** little kid? Yes, that is the truth, P-38. Well done. Next you'll learn how to spell your own name.



Are you talking about his username? Because he spelt that wrong, unless he is a pilot of a Walther P38 or a HM Revenue Customs: Form P38(S) - Student employees.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 19, 2006)

I think youre the Alpha As*hole there PD , im just a normal prick


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 19, 2006)

The Alpha Fag...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm sure most of the regulars here havent got the PRIZE picture, who here hasn't got one?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

Your about to get one with the way you are going.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2006)

Looma, just for you:


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Jul 20, 2006)

ROFL Gnomey! 
And talking about the gas prize, from the picture it seems they're from MidEast and it's not that expensive there...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2006)

Only the Americans could refer to a liquid as gas


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2006)

French do it too...


----------



## Henk (Jul 20, 2006)

Gas, how the hell can it be gas. I can not get it. We call it fuel or petrol. Well we make fuel from gas and coal. SASOL and MOSGAS or PETRO SA as it is called now. MOSGAS is about 80 km away from my town. they were started in the Apartheid era to get fuel after we were sanctioned. 

Well you guys sure as hell love that prize pic.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 20, 2006)

Tiger said:


> Only the Americans could refer to a liquid as gas




I heard somewhere that Gasoline is actually a german word, is it true Adler?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2006)

Not sure on that. If that is the case it is not used over here in Germany anymore.

The Germans call fuel, Benzin. Nobody calls it Gas or anything like that.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 21, 2006)

Benzin. Hmmmmm.....

Ah well, I like calling it gas.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2006)

even worse is that you don't have the intellectual capacity to come up with another word for the accelerator, you just say "hit the gas" or call it the Gas pedal, no, it's a throttle or accelerator, one day some of you might even meet a 3rd pedal called a clutch, which you use in a "stick shift" car, good Lord you guys are clueless........


----------



## Tiger (Jul 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> even worse is that you don't have the intellectual capacity to come up with another word for the accelerator, you just say "hit the gas" or call it the Gas pedal, no, it's a throttle or accelerator, one day some of you might even meet a 3rd pedal called a clutch, which you use in a "stick shift" car, good Lord you guys are clueless........



  

I think it's just P38 who is clueless.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2006)

Gib Gas! Thats how the Germans say that too, litterally translates to Give Gas!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2006)

Lanc!


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 21, 2006)

What's going on? Arguing over gas or somthing?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 21, 2006)

we call it gas also but this is the land where men are men and the sheep aren't scared


----------



## Maestro (Jul 21, 2006)

Gasoline is also used in French... But you replace the "s" with a "z". Same thing with "gas". I really wonder where that name comes from.


----------



## Henk (Jul 21, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> we call it gas also but this is the land where men are men and the sheep aren't scared



   

We call it petrol and clutch. If you want to say here drive faster you say; "sit voet in die hoek", translated, put your foot in the corner or give some more petrol. Petrol stands for petroleum.

You Americans are weird, you call stuff strange names, but why should everything be just like I do it. You say horn we say hooter. I will give that to you guys but why F and not C and why feet and not meters and km?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 22, 2006)

English here is American English so most of the people here call it gas, with a mispronunciation.. they say ga-as


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

like big fat Texans?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 22, 2006)

Gnomey, u need to let off on stealing my thunder with the prize giving.... Thats my bag....

And from one American to all u fu*ked up furry foreigners, kiss my red white and blue @ss.... We rule the world, so u should be copying US, not the other way around....

And why the fu*k would u call a cigarette a fag is beyond me...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2006)

I have done, you weren't about, so it needed posted so I did....


----------



## Pisis (Jul 22, 2006)

Les, if we'd retake words from Us English, that'd be really no worth. We're gonna take it from Chinese in a few years.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 22, 2006)

LMAO Pisis...


----------



## Henk (Jul 22, 2006)

Ag Les you can kiss my Proudly South African @ss. You guys are to stupid to think of better things to cal "normal" stuff.    

That is kind of true Pisis.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 22, 2006)

Ah, little Henk is trying it on Les. I'd really don¨t like to see this in real life - you'd be a coucomber salad, Henk...


----------



## Henk (Jul 22, 2006)

He he he he he.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

ah-hem les, if you don't mind, it's our language, we invented it, you just got it all wrong and removed silent letters by pronouncing absolutely every single letter, gas? what the hell's that? a sidewalk? what, couldn't you guys find the pavement? and why the hell do you call them pants? they're trousers, pants are what you wear under your trousers  i'll let one of my favourite groups the streets take over from here.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

Well done lanc. There you are defending the correctness of our glorious language and then go and use a bunch of illiterate, talentless chavs with approximately 1 GCSE between them all to illustrate the fact. Great work


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

they make a very valid point, and that group are making far more money than you proberly ever will


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

Money cant buy social acceptance


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

which is rather unfortunate for you


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

Im already socially acceptable, everyone wants me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

yes for the sole purpose of putting make up on you


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

I can do that myself now im a big boy


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 22, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Gnomey, u need to let off on stealing my thunder with the prize giving.... Thats my bag....
> 
> And from one American to all u fu*ked up furry foreigners, kiss my red white and blue @ss.... We rule the world, so u should be copying US, not the other way around....
> 
> And why the fu*k would u call a cigarette a fag is beyond me...



Right on Les! And why do the British call Cigarettes fags?



Henk said:


> Ag Les you can kiss my Proudly South African @ss. You guys are to stupid to think of better things to cal "normal" stuff



Oh god Henk! Bail out while you can! There is probably going to be some whoop-*** from Les! 

Everyone get down!!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Right on Les! And why do the British call Cigarettes fags?



You do realise the British have been using the word fag for hundreds of years, and as a nickname for cigarettes before you guys hijacked it for gays. your's and les' question should be "Why do Americans call gays fags?" 

   @ CCs and Lancs little dialog.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2006)

They also use the term fag for a 1st year who 'helps' a final year boarding school student but that is another story...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 22, 2006)

Henk and I are on "poke each other in the ribs" terms...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh boy this is getting all to funny!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2006)

Lanc, it is "probably" not "proberly"......


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 23, 2006)

Tiger said:


> your's and les' question should be "Why do Americans call gays fags?"



Well I guess fag sounds gay.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Lanc, it is "probably" not "proberly"......





This place is going to turn into English 101!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 23, 2006)

are we talking proper english, american english, australian english or brummie here?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

We will cover all english languages but we will start off with *Redneck English.*


----------



## Henk (Jul 23, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We will cover all english languages but we will start off with *Redneck English.*



   , les do you speak Redneck English?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 23, 2006)

I can mimick redneck english decently, and make fun of the dialect and accent on a daily basis....

"Ya'll be fixin to get er done on morrow???"

I have a rather strong Northern "Yankee" accent, and use the word fu*k in just about every other sentence.... Typical goddamn Long Island Yankee...


----------



## Henk (Jul 23, 2006)

LOL

We use vok just the Afrikaans for f*ck in almost every sentance. Like "vok jou", in english, f*ck you.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 23, 2006)

I think my favorite type of english is when a German speaks english and has that accent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I can mimick redneck english decently, and make fun of the dialect and accent on a daily basis....
> 
> "Ya'll be fixin to get er done on morrow???"
> 
> I have a rather strong Northern "Yankee" accent, and use the word fu*k in just about every other sentence.... Typical goddamn Long Island Yankee...




Yins shere do havv a pirty mouth, fer a gerl!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 23, 2006)

Y'alreet luv? United gave Wednesday a reet good thrashin' oop at 'illsbro' t'other day din't they.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

Thats not redneck, is it P38?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2006)

Talking about using the word f*cuk, friday night I've been talking to some English rowdies and it was like "f*ck f*ck f*ck sh*t aye f*ck..." with a strong british accent, now that was fun.
And I speak Czenglish, for the record...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

In england it is the same as in the United States. **** can literally mean anything you want it to.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2006)

Just like s*it...


----------



## Henk (Jul 23, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 23, 2006)

My country speaks a very mispronounced american English, with their own Filipino dialect.... "Taglish"


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 23, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Thats not redneck, is it P38?


How the hell would I know?


----------



## Maestro (Jul 24, 2006)

My two cents (and it may piss some of you off) : I think English (herm... from England, not English-Canadians) are hard to understand.

I mean, they have a nice accent and I like watching British movies being broadcasted here on CBC. But "real" English isn't like in British TV shows or movies. On TV, they ar-ti-cu-la-te. But in real life, they sounds like if they had some kind of jaw desease... They doesn't articulate at all !

Most of the time, I'll understand any American/Canadian or even Australian talking to me. But with English... I understand approximately 40% to 60% of them (depending on the area they are from).

As you know, I work in a touristic area. So I meet a lot of English-speaking persons. But it happened three or four times in the past that I just gave up with British. I couldn't understand them !

Once a girl (who was approximately 15) told me : "You know, you're hard to understand... You have a kind of American accent mixed with a French one."

I thought to myself : "Did you heard your classmates ? Some of them talk like if they had a hot potato in their mouth." But I couldn't say that... I was working.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 24, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Money cant buy social acceptance



No but it can buy social insurance ohhhhhhhhh!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

erm, yeah, nice one 

and there's nothing wrong with English English, it's everyone else that's got it wrong.....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 24, 2006)

You sure?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

well we were the ones that came up with it


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> You sure?



P38 of course he is sure, we invented it, so we speak the correct version.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 24, 2006)

There's so many different accents and dialects in Britain it's hard for British people to understand other British people a lot of the time. While in Germany, with Chris, it was quite easy to understand each other. Although, I did notice that they had a problem understanding my girlfriend at times. 

You can't go around saying "English people are hard to understand," when there's so many different accents in England. I agree that a lot of English accents are terrible, and some I can't understand. But there's accents and dialects in Canada, USA and Australia that are hard to understand too. 

And, lanc is right, it's impossible for the English to speaking wrong. We're English, we invented the language.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 24, 2006)

plan_D said:


> You can't go around saying "English people are hard to understand," when there's so many different accents in England. I agree that a lot of English accents are terrible, and some I can't understand. But there's accents and dialects in Canada, USA and Australia that are hard to understand too.



I met a lot of Americans and Canadians (plus one Australian) and I never had any problem understanding them.

But I also met a lot of British (a lot of English high schools plan trips here to ski during winter (generally, they are around 1,500 peoples every years)) and I can say that we are far from what we hear on TV. I don't have any problem with their accent, I have a problem with the way most of them articulate.

I saw a good exemple of it on the British army site... I can't link it directly, but go to the following link, find Private Hart and click on him. You'll see a short movie of him. I couldn't understand a single word of what he said.

Infantry Microsite

However, if you click on the guy next to him (Private O'Malley) you'll see that this one is much easier to understand.

Ah, and by the way, there is only four types of English accents for an average French-Canadian like me : English, Scottish, American and Australian. I can't distinguish a guy from Mancester from an other one from Wales only by hearing their accent.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 25, 2006)

plan_D said:


> There's so many different accents and dialects in Britain it's hard for British people to understand other British people a lot of the time. While in Germany, with Chris, it was quite easy to understand each other. Although, I did notice that they had a problem understanding my girlfriend at times.
> 
> You can't go around saying "English people are hard to understand," when there's so many different accents in England. I agree that a lot of English accents are terrible, and some I can't understand. But there's accents and dialects in Canada, USA and Australia that are hard to understand too.
> 
> And, lanc is right, it's impossible for the English to speaking wrong. We're English, we invented the language.



I totally agree, and alot of English words actually came from the German language.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, in fact it comes more from Danish/Norwegian... Since Vikings invaded England and Ireland somewhere within the Viking's Middle-Age (500 - 1500).

And, as far as I know, Germany never succeeded in invading England.

By the way, how in the hell do we still continue to give credit to Colomb for discovering America when there is evidences that Vikings from Denmark landed in New-Foundland 500 years before Colomb even left Europe ?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 25, 2006)

Hussars is right, actually. A lot of English words came from the German language, not through invasion but through colonisation. England is made up a lot of different European races, but most of us are Germanic.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 25, 2006)

In few years, most of you are Pakis... Sorry to say...


> My country speaks a very mispronounced american English, with their own Filipino dialect.... "Taglish"


Yeah, it's fascinating, I've seen a TV screening about it. Basically you learn it since you're born, right?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2006)

PD is correct on this. The English Language is actually a German Language and is derived from the German Language. Ever noticed how the original British were called the Anglo-Saxons? The Saxons came from Germany. The first to use the original English Language were the German Tribes. 
 
Here is an interesting artical about it from Merriam-Websters dictionary:



> The historical aspect of English really encompasses more than the three stages of development just under consideration. English has what might be called a prehistory as well. *As we have seen, our language did not simply spring into existence; it was brought from the Continent by Germanic tribes who had no form of writing and hence left no records.* Philologists know that they must have spoken a *dialect of a language that can be called West Germanic and that other dialects of this unknown language must have included the ancestors of such languages as German, Dutch, Low German, and Frisian.* *They know this because of certain systematic similarities which these languages share with each other but do not share with, say, Danish.* However, they have had somehow to reconstruct what that language was like in its lexicon, phonology, grammar, and semantics as best they can through sophisticated techniques of comparison developed chiefly during the last century.
> 
> *Similarly, because ancient and modern languages like Old Norse and Gothic or Icelandic and Norwegian have points in common with Old English and Old High German or Dutch and English that they do not share with French or Russian, it is clear that there was an earlier unrecorded language that can be called simply Germanic and that must be reconstructed in the same way.* Still earlier, Germanic was just a dialect (the ancestors of Greek, Latin, and Sanskrit were three other such dialects) of a language conventionally designated Indo-European, and thus English is just one relatively young member of an ancient family of languages whose descendants cover a fair portion of the globe.
> Merriam-Webster Online



That is why when you compare English to German about 75 percent of the words are very very similar. Example: Kindergarden (English) Kindergarten (German), House (English) Haus (German), Shoe (English) Shuh (German), Apple (English) Apfel (German), Beer (English) Bier (German), Son (English) Sonne (German), Sun (English) Sohn (German), Cannon (English) Kanone (German), and School (English) Schule (German). Do I need to make more examples? 


If you actually made a list of Germanic Languages it would look somethign like this:

*Germanic*
Anglo-Frisian 
Old English 
Middle English 
*Modern English (with a significant influx of words from Old French)* 
Cayman Islands English (not a creole) 
Early Scots 
Middle Scots 
Modern Scots varieties 
Frisian (descending from Old Frisian) 
West Frisian - Friesland, Netherlands 
East or Saterland Frisian - Germany 
North Frisian - Germany 
Low Saxon-Low Franconian 
Low Franconian 
Dutch 
Hollandic (in the Netherlands) 
West Flemish (in West Flanders and nearby areas of Belgium, Zeeland in the Netherlands, and France) 
East Flemish 
Brabantic in Belgium and the Netherlands 
Zuid-Gelders (in Germany and the Netherlands) 
Limburgish (in the Netherlands, Germany, and Belgium) including Limburgs 
Afrikaans (in South Africa and Namibia) 
Low Saxon 
West Low Saxon 
Westphalian (in Westphalia, in Germany) 
Northern Low Saxon (in East Frisia / Eastern Friesland and other parts of Germany) 
Eastphalian language 
Dutch Low Saxon 
East Low Saxon 
Mecklenburgisch-Pommersch (in Mecklenburg) 
East Pomeranian (in Brazil) 
Brandenburgisch (in Brandenburg) 
Low Prussian 
High German languages 
*Standard German* 
Central German 
East Central German 
Lower Silesian 
Upper Saxon 
West Central German 
Luxembourgeois 
West Central German 
Pennsylvania German 
*Upper German *
Alemannic German 
*Swabian German *
Low Alemannic German 
Alemán Coloneiro 
Alsatian language 
Basel German 
High Alemannic German 
Bernese German 
Zürich German 
Highest Alemannic German 
Walliser German 
Walser German 
Austro-Bavarian 
Bavarian 
Cimbrian (with a heavy influx of words from Italian) 
Mocheno 
Hutterite German (spoken by Hutterites) 
Yiddish (with a significant influx of words from Hebrew and Slavic languages and written in the Hebrew alphabet) 
Wymysojer 


As you can see most of you speak a form of German! 

Oh and a good website to look up this info is:

Harvard Department of Germanic Languages and Literatures


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

I learned something new today.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 25, 2006)

My God. "Dungeons and Dragons" was prophetic.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 26, 2006)

nice post Adler; very informative


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2006)

I have allways been interested in languages. I only speak German and English but I know a little from many languages and studied origins of languages for a bit.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 26, 2006)

Me too. Basically, I can speak 4-5 languages.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

I can only speek 2 and I wish I could speak more.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 26, 2006)

My is:
Czech
Moravian Czech (kinda mix of Czech and Slovak, almost identical with Czech)
Slovak (quite similar)
Polish (just basics, also very similar)
English
German
Hebrew (basics)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 26, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Me too. Basically, I can speak 4-5 languages.




Czech always did sound like it had 4 to 5 languages crammed into it


----------



## plan_D (Jul 26, 2006)

_"In few years, most of you are Pakis... Sorry to say..."_

Estimated by 2020, the White Briton will be the minority.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

We are allready here. LOL That sucks.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank god the French Canadians will overpopulate Canada before that happens, (is really something to thank god for ?)


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

I will say it and it is true but thanks for the great Boer war the white people in South Africa became less than the Black people and thus it caused a lot of sh*t.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 27, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Thank god the French Canadians will overpopulate Canada before that happens, (is really something to thank god for ?)



Ehrm... Where did you take your statistics from, Hussars ? Last time I checked, statistics were 1.5 childrens by Québeker families. We are so disinterressed in making childrens that Québec gouvernment had to re-do some laws to make it easier for immigration.

Personnally, I think that someone making childrens in the actual Québec society should be arrested for "Crime against Humanity".


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 27, 2006)

no whites here... not much discrimination either


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2006)

How can you discriminate against your own population? You're alright, you don't live in a white country. You'd hate it if the Filipino population was out-numbered by white British in your own country. Oh, and let me add that they'd be bleeding your country dry and destroying your culture.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Czech always did sound like it had 4 to 5 languages crammed into it



German litterally has hundreds of different dialects and all seem like there own language.

I speak

English
German
Schwabian German
Frankisch German
Bavarian German


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I speak
> 
> German
> Schwabian German
> ...


Hehehehe


----------

